# WoC Nurgle BSB builds



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So i know there are good MoT BSB builds out there but i was wondering if there are any good Nurgle BSB builds? because im looking at putting one in a defensive unit of 17 Nurgle warriors and running them in a 6x3 formation.

This is what i was thinking:

Hero – Exalted Hero: 233pts
Battle Standard bearer, Mark of Nurgle, Crown of command, Demonic mount, Barding, Shield

Hero – Exalted Hero:
Battle Standard bearer, Mark of Nurgle, Helm of many eyes, dawnstone, halberd, scaly skin gift

What do you think is the best Nurgle BSB build?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

1) If he's going into a unit of infantry, I'd keep him on foot so he gets the _Look out, Sir!_ roll. The nice thing about having him on a daemonic mount is you get the +1T and +1W. W/ the Crown of Command he can run about and hold things up while reinforcements get lined up.
2) I generally never leave home w/o a ward on the BSB as there's plenty of stuff out there that ignores armor. For me it's a minimum of Talisman of Endurance. The BSB dies and that's 100VP for your opponent. 

If I had to choose b/w the 2 listed, I'd go for the foot BSB if he was going in the unit of warriors.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Well im liking the look of this one at the moment:

HERO – Exalted Hero: 221pts
Battle Standard bearer, Mark of Nurgle, Crown of command, Scaly skin, Dragonhelm, Luckstone, Halberd


----------

